# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! > पाक कला >  गृह उपयोगी सुझाव

## Doremon

इस सूत्र में हम उन सुझाव पर चर्चा करेंगे जो घर और किचन में उपयोगी साबित हों .

----------


## Doremon

** यदि काफी बहुत कड़वी बन गई है तो उसमे एक चुटकी नमक डालिए | काफी की कड़वाहट कम हो जायेगी |*

----------


## Doremon

** एक्प्रेसो काफी का आनंद लेने के लिए आप काफी में दूध और चीनी डालने के बाद उसे लकड़ी की चम्मच से मथिये | आप देखेंगे की काफी की सतह पर एस्प्रेसो काफी की भांति झाग आ गए हैं |*

----------


## Doremon

**** गर्मियों में दूध उबालते समय खराब ना हो इसके लिए खाली बर्तन को अच्छी तरह आग पर गरम कीजिये इसके बाद धीरे धीरे उसमे दूध डालिए .*

----------


## jyoti_sharma

agar bartan ko garam karne k baad usme duda dalenge tho wo uchlega na ji

----------


## jyoti_sharma

agar daal mai namak zyaada daal gaya ho tho aap usme thoda paani aur daale phir upar ka paani nikaalle phir saada paani daal kar usme dubaara chonk lagaye tho daal badiya ho jaayegi

----------


## Doremon

यदि आप समझते हैं की दूध बासी है और उबालने पर फट सकता है , तो दूध में एक चम्मच पानी में घुला हुआ मक्की का आटा मिला कर उबालिए | इस तरह दूध फटने से बच जायेगा |

----------


## Doremon

*पूरियां यदि मुलायम बनानी हों तो आटा पानी की जगह दही या दूध से गूथीये |*

----------


## Doremon

*तलते समय घी ना छिटके , इसके लिए आप तलने वाली वस्तु के साथ एक डबल रोटी का टुकड़ा भी घी में डाल दें . इससे घी नहीं छिटकता |
*

----------


## Doremon

घर पर मक्खन से घी बनाते समय उसमे पानी के कुछ छीटें डालें , इससे घी दानेदार और जल्दी बनेगा .|

----------


## Doremon

*छिले व कटे हुए सेब का रंग बदल जाता है . , यदि आप उसे नमक के पानी में डाल दें तो उसका रंग नहीं बदलेगा .*

----------


## Doremon

*साबूदाने का आटा बनाने के लिए साबूदाने पर थोडा सा पानी छिडक कर उसे भून कर पिसवाए, इस प्रकार आपको बहुत ही बारीक पिसा हुआ साबूदाने का आटा मिलेगा |*

----------


## sanjeetspice

अच्छी जानकारी है दोस्त

----------


## chester

*बहुत बढ़िया जानकारी दी हैं अपने , करपिया सूत्र को जरी रखे मित्र*

----------


## lotus1782

अच्छी जानकारी दी आपने .............

----------


## swami ji

मस्त सूत्र हे दोस्त ,.........:gossip:

----------


## Shri Vijay

बहुपयोगी सूत्र धन्यवाद प्रिय Doremon

----------


## swami ji

बहोत आचा सूत्र हे  दोस्त ,,,लगे रहो और हरदम नयी पोस्ट करो आचा लगता हे  जी .....रेपो स्वीकार करे आप ..

----------


## sangita_sharma

अच्छा दही ज़माने हेतु दूध को थोडा सा कुनकुना करे (ज्यादा गरम न करे ) अब १ छोटा चम्मच मिल्क पौडर डाले और थोड़ी शक्कर डाले अब जवान (तोडा सा दही )डाले और कम से कम ७-८ बार एक बर्तन से दुसरे में ऊपर निचे डाले जब बढ़िया झाग बन जाए तब दक्कन वाले डब्बे में डाले अगर माइक्रोवेव  उपलब्ध हे तो उसे ३० सेकण्ड  तक खाली चला कर बंद करे अब वो दही के दूध वाला बर्तन माइक्रोवेव में रखे ७ घंटे बाद बहुत ही बढ़िया चक्के  वाला दही जमेगा

----------


## sushilnkt

दही .. हमारे यहाँ तो वेसे ही जम जाता हे इतना कुछ किये ही 
बस दूध को तोड़ा सा गर्म कर उसको .. जावन दाल कर ... रख दो ...
जम जाएगा मीठा और टेस्टी .... सर्दी में उसको कपडे में ढक कर रख दो जम जाएगा

----------


## sangita_sharma

............................

----------


## sushilnkt

> इससे और अच्छा जमेगा इसी बात पर एक जोक  हे रंगीन महफ़िल पर पोस्ट किया हे जाकर देखिये मित्र


जी ..वेसे .. देसी तरीके से जमा कर ही खाने में सही हे

----------

